# My bf checks out other girls



## boonel (Feb 14, 2007)

My bf is constantly checking out other girls on tv. Like, he would watch certain shows (including reality shows) because it has a woman he thinks is hot. Is this normal? 

It sorta makes me feel bad because I have really low self-esteem. :sigh 
I already caught him looking at webcam girls and he agreed not to look at them anymore.

He tells me I'm beautiful and all, but when he does things like this it makes me feel ugly.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

It probably is normal. But the webcam girls is just wrong.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Yes, men do enjoy looking at women. Well, most do. The other ones enjoy looking at other guys, so look on the bright side that your guy isn't bi. Straight men only have 50% of the population to stare at; bi guys can stare at the full 100%.

Keep in mind that he's with you. Looking at girls on TV that he's never going to even meet seems quite harmless. It's like a guy going to the auto show and looking at cars he'll never have.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

are you talking about porn webcams? dont take a mans porn away woman! 

seriously though, theres nothing wrong with watching other women on tv, magazines or even in life. its normal to find others attractive. now if you two were out together and he were checking out girls, that would be rude and offensive


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

It's normal yes..Not so fun when your self-esteem is low,I know,but like someone else said, he is with you.
Him watching girls on tv or whatever is probably just a harmless thing,but if it bothers you maybe you should tell him how you feel about it.(if you haven't already done that)


----------



## Xplash (Sep 28, 2005)

Its our nature to check out girls.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I go back and forth on this one. On one hand, it's normal, but on the other, it's a little disrespectful to one's partner. I would tell him how you feel, because communication is so important in a relationship.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

It's normal...even my mom complains about my dad looking at other women. So I know pretty much all men must do it. 
But I know how you feel. My ex used to be open about looking at porn and I was ok with him doing that, but he'd talk about certain ones and I'd be jealous...even though I know they're famous or semi-famous, and he had no chance with them anyway, still kinda made me feel bad sometimes.


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

i still do, its natural. i can't help it if i see somone thats attrctive i check her out. Doesn't mean anything though.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: re: My bf checks out other girls*



Xplash said:


> Its our nature to check out girls.


theres soething missing in this thread. women check out guys too, whehter they are in a relationship or not. its not strictly a 'male' thing


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

That's true too and like you said, if they were out in public and he was checking out other women right in front of her, _that_ would be wrong.
I know it's hard when you have insecurity issues, but when you really think about it, he can't get those chicks on the tv and magazines anyway.

I wouldn't like the webcam girl thing though...


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: re: My bf checks out other girls*

It's totally natural. As long as he isn't grabbing their asses or doing anything more than looking, I don't think it's cause for concern. I guess it depends on the guy and the situation, though. 
Personally, I think that if I had a boyfriend and he wanted to look at other women, go for it. I don't care. As long as he was just _looking_.



Gumaro said:


> are you talking about porn webcams? dont take a mans porn away woman!


haha, yeah, seriously.

If the webcam girls are people he actually speaks to on the internet, then I would be pissed off. If it's porn, that's different to me.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

As others have said, there are different levels of this. Actually talking to these people and having intimate conversation is a different from looking at pictures online. It is up to the two individuals in the relationship to decide where those boundaries lie.


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

Looking at other beautiful girls is normal, but watching certain shows just to see that one hot girl is something I would never do when having a girlfriend. But possibly that's just because I don't do that without a girlfriend either.

And why don't you do the same so he could feel what you're feeling. No doubt that he's not gonna like it either when it's obvious you're watching a show just to see that one guy.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Sh*t just be happy you have a boyfriend.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

Mmmmmmmm...porn.


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: re: My bf checks out other girls*



Drella said:


> It's totally natural. As long as he isn't grabbing their asses or doing anything more than looking, I don't think it's cause for concern. I guess it depends on the guy and the situation, though.
> Personally, I think that if I had a boyfriend and he wanted to look at other women, go for it. I don't care. As long as he was just _looking_.
> 
> 
> ...


Holy ****, what a reasonable attitude. Why aren't more girls like you?


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: My bf checks out other girls*



deadrun said:


> Sh*t just be happy you have a boyfriend.


Haha, what's a boyfriend?
I almost think I'll never have one again.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: re: My bf checks out other girls*



person86 said:


> Drella said:
> 
> 
> > It's totally natural. As long as he isn't grabbing their asses or doing anything more than looking, I don't think it's cause for concern. I guess it depends on the guy and the situation, though.
> ...


Probably because I am a pervert. I'm completely insane, so the male population should feel relieved that there's only one Drella in the world.


----------



## aviator99 (Nov 23, 2006)

I do the tv thing daily (No gf, however). Just about everyday, some girl, somewhere on my tv screen, makes me push the pause button on tivo, and I seriously say (out loud)..."Dammmmmnnnn...."), and a few extra words after that 8)

Sometimes i'll save some recorded shows or movies, just to go back certain scenes to see a specific girl again. I dont think its weird, really, I just like looking at stunning women 

When I was in college we'd sit in the cafeteria and just checkout gorgeous girls as they walk by... "Damn, checkout the girl with the white shirt, smoking hot", usually i'd be with 2-3 guys, they'd all look, including me. Haha. It was fun (almost like a game) - spot the hottest women 8)

I'd never do that in the presence of the ladies though  Strictly around guy friends. But I can guarantee you, if I had some lady friends, or, even a girlfriend, even though I wouldn't openly say it, nor would I make it obvious, if a gorgeous girl caught my eye somewhere, i'd think those exact words in my head "Damn.....[fill in the rest]".

If we aint saying it, we're thinking it, just know that, lol.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

it may be natural, but i think its rather rude to just blatantly check another girl out when your around your g/f. you have every right to be upset with him. 

most guys need to learn self control. i have great will power. i dont gape at every girl i find attractive, i can control my...OMG!!! this girl on TV has big boobS!! *turns up volume*


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Why would you need to turn up the volume for b00bs? :b 

I'm glad you said that though. If I was with a guy who went overboard and had to constantly comment on a hot chick, even if it's just on tv, that would be annoying.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: re: My bf checks out other girls*



Strange Religion said:


> Why would you need to turn up the volume for b00bs? :b
> [\quote]
> maybe shes japanase. *see japanese porn for reason*


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Interesting...Now I'm going to consider that.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: re: My bf checks out other girls*



Strange Religion said:


> Why would you need to turn up the volume for b00bs? :b


It helps me focus. now shh shh shh, I can't concentrate.



Strange Religion said:


> I'm glad you said that though. If I was with a guy who went overboard and had to constantly comment on a hot chick, even if it's just on tv, that would be annoying.


its really disrespectfull. you definately dont need to accept the "I can't help it" speech. thats not true.


----------



## Fay (Mar 16, 2007)

Even though I understand that guys can't control their... you know what... and can't help but look. 

It does really hurt me if they look at other woman. Why not just look at me??? It kind of sends the message that your not hot enough to look at, which hurts! Especially with porn if they look at one specific girl. You start to feel like you need to meet up with how she looks like and "performs". It makes me very insecure so Guys! Please don't look at other woman or at least don't say you are or let it show. As for porn it's fine but please don't stick to one specific person!

Honestly I rarely look at other guys and when I do I don't look at them in a Horney sence like guys do with girls. I get this more tingly feeling that you get when you first see someone you fancy this in love feeling. But even then I rarely feel the need too look. I love looking in the guys eyes and think wow imagine this was my prince charming...and then when you do get with this prince charming you end up finding out all he thought was "how can I get laid by her" or "Wow she's so hot (reactions in bottom part). I know it's natural but I don't feel it's respectful and kind of blows away the whole fairytale idea that I personally love!


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

My first ex would mention how tight the girl's butt was. (he used a different word for butt though) what he wanted to do with her, etc. if he saw an attractive girl in public. It was rude and totally disrespectful.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I think that when a guy is younger (and the original poster is 20 I believe so I assume the BF to be around the same age) they gravitate towards this more. Now, I am not saying that older guys dont, men look at women until they DIE pretty much but I dont think older guys are so blantant about it. A guys hormones are on overdrive in their 20s, but they seem to calm down a bit in their 30s, NOT SLOW DOWN, but calm down. I am sure that is not true of everyone, lest someone cite an example of some 59 year old horn dog. I hope I am not offending anyone.... :um

I dont think, Boonel, that your BF means any real harm. 

I wouldnt like the webcam either...I guess i wouldnt know but doesnt that cost a lot??

A guy watching a skin flick isnt that big of deal, PLENTY of women watch with them with their guys. Its not like they stand a chance with Jenna Jameson or whoever....

Low self esteem (and trust me I know ALL TOO WELL what that is like) makes these things a little harder to accept. Talk to him...but, like Gumaro said, Dont take away the boy's porn


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

boonel said:


> I already caught him looking at webcam girls and he *agreed not to look at them anymore.*


Translation: I will have to now hide my pron.


----------

